# [Suche] PHP-Fotogalerie..



## Suchfunktion (30. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer komplett simplen Fotogalerie.

Was soll sie koennen?

- Einbindung aller Fotos in einem Ordner
- Einfache Einbindung in ein Template
- Thumbnail-Generierung

Also es soll einfach nur eine Seite generiert werden, auf der Thumbnails der einzelnen Fotos angezeigt werden, welche sich in einem bestimmten Ordner befinden. Diese Thumbnails sollen generiert werden, es sollen also nicht bloss die Originalbilder verkleinert angezeigt werden. Klickt man auf eines der Thumbnails, soll das Originalbild (in einem neuen Fenster!?) angezeigt werden.

Das problem ist halt, dass wir *keine Datenbank* verwenden moechten, das ganze in ein *bestehendes Template einbinden* wollen und es *so schlicht wie moeglich* aufgebaut sein soll.

Also, falls mir da jemand etwas empfehlen kann,
dann sagt bescheid 

Danke!


P.S.:
Zur Verfuegung stehen lediglich PHP + HTML+JS, also *kein jsp, perl, python, etc.*


----------



## Pendergast (30. Mai 2006)

Google spuckt innerhalb von weniger als einer Minute http://www.phpalbum.net aus. Und jetzt fordere ich die Umbenennung deines Nicknamens. 

Wobei ich natürlich absolut drauf verzichtet hab, sämtliche deiner Anforderungen zu prüfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und jetzt fordere ich die Umbenennung deines Nicknamens.


Genau, sonst holen wir mal ganz schnell einen Anwalt!


----------



## Photocharts (30. Mai 2006)

vllt hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.stadtaus.com/php_scripts/galerie_script/


----------



## Suchfunktion (30. Mai 2006)

lol. 

Ich habe ja gegoogled, mir ging es nur speziell darum, ob ihr einen favoriten habt.
Aus zig-millionen scripts iiiiiiiiiirgendeins raussuchen sit nicht das Problem.
Es geht mir nur darum, dass die shice dann auch so laeuft wie sie soll.

Daher ging es hier eher um Erfahrungsberichte anstatt nur ums googlen


----------



## phpAlbum (30. Mai 2006)

Nett dass jemand mein script (phpAlbum.net) epfehlt 
oder sollte ich lieber dem Google danken 

übrigens nettes Forum hier ...

Patrik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

phpAlbum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nett dass jemand mein script (phpAlbum.net) epfehlt
> oder sollte ich lieber dem Google danken
> 
> übrigens nettes Forum hier ...
> ...


Hi, willkommen im Forum.
Eigentlich sind wir garnicht so nett, aber wenn man mal eine Weile dabei ist wird man verkabelt und kriegt richtig fiese Stromschlaege wenn man mal was boeses schreibt. Darum meinen immer alle wir waeren hier so nette Leute.  Nein Spass, hier geht es meist schoen friedlich und professionell zu.


----------



## schnarnd (28. August 2006)

Ich benutze jetzt die Galerie von http://www.stadtaus.com/php_scripts/galerie_script/. Diese Funktioniert auch wunderbar, aber wie kann ich diese Galerie jetzt in meine Internetseite über php integrieren. Ich kenne mich mit php leider noch nicht gut aus und kann lediglich einzelne Seite über den include Befehl integrieren. Wie funktioniert das mit diesem gesamten Script? Vielen Dank.


----------

